# Magnoliengarten



## Knoblauchkröte (3. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich hab letztes Jahr im Net einen "Magnolienfachbetrieb"  im Taunus bei Rhein-Main ausgemacht (wo man verschiedenste __ Magnolienwildarten und ne riesige Anzahl von Sorten herbekommen kann) kann und bin nun dabei meinen Garten nach und nach auf __ Magnolien umzustellen. Vorhanden sind bisher aber erst

Magnolie x soulangeana "Alexandrina" - war vor 20 Jahren meine allererste Magnolie; voller Knospen

Magnolia x soulangeana "Lennei" - seit 2015 im Garten; noch nicht blühreif

Magnolia x soulangeana "__ Genie" - heute beim Gärtner Pötschke bekommen; hat sieben Knospen

Magnolia sieboldii - heute beim Gärtner Pötschke bekommen, noch nicht blühreif

Magnolia liliflora "Susan" -heute bei Aldi-Baba in den Wagen gehüpft; hat ein paar Knospen

Magnolia kobus v. stellata - seit 20 Jahren im Garten; voller Knospen

Magnolia "__ Heaven Scent" - seit 2015 im Garten; 3 Knospen

Magnolia stellata - seit >10 Jahren im Garten; voller Knospen

Magnolia x loebneri "Leonard Messel" seit >10 Jahren im Garten; voller Knospen

Magnolia x loebneri "__ Merrill" - seit > 10 Jahren im Garten; voller Knospen

Magnolia macrophylla - seit 2015 im Garten; noch nicht blühreif

Magnolia obovata - seit 2015 im Garten; noch nicht blühreif

Magnolia "__ Gold Star" - seit 2009 im Garten; viele Knospen

Magnolia "__ Yellow Bird" - seit 2014 im Garten; einige Knospen

Magnolia virginiana "Havener" - seit 2015 im Garten; noch nicht blühreif

Magnolia "__ George Henry Kern" - seit  >10 Jahren im Garten; voller Knospen

Magnolia grandiflora - Saatgut zur Stratifikation im Kühlschrank

MfG Frank


----------



## laolamia (3. März 2016)

ich musste heute meine 7 jahre alte sternmagnolie umpflanzen.....hoffentlich geht das gut 
von dir erwarten wir bilder


----------



## samorai (3. März 2016)

Hallo Frank, woher kommt dieser Kick? Generelle Umgestaltung in eine wunderschöne "Frühlings-Aura"?
Mit Blüten und Laub gibt es etwas "Mehrarbeit", wenn sie im Teich landen, aber wenn sie blühen, reißt das alles wieder raus.
Dann bin ich auch schon auf das "Blüten-Meer" in 2-3 Jahren gespannt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. März 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> ich musste heute meine 7 jahre alte sternmagnolie umpflanzen.....hoffentlich geht das gut
> von dir erwarten wir bilder



Hi Marco,

müssen erst mal wieder weiß, rosa, gelb oder grün werden - bei der Kobúshi-Magnolie sind die Knospen ja schon am anschwellen (oder bei den Lexikaeinträgen nachgucken da sind ja auch die meißten schon abgelichtet)

ich hab vor 5 Jahren auch meine "Sternmagnolie" ausgraben müssen. Erst wollte sie das Lästerschweinchen haben, dann doch net. Dann lag sie den ganzen Sommer über nur mit nem alten Bettlaken welches feucht gehalten wurde über dem Wurzeln im Garten rum bis sie fast 1 Jahr später wieder eingepflanzt wurde. Hat sie ganz gut überstanden, auch wenn sie danach die nächsten 2 Jahre erst mal das Wachstum und Blüten einstellte weil sie neue Wurzeln bilden müßte

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. März 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Frank, woher kommt dieser Kick? Generelle Umgestaltung in eine wunderschöne "Frühlings-Aura"?
> Mit Blüten und Laub gibt es etwas "Mehrarbeit", wenn sie im Teich landen, aber wenn sie blühen, reißt das alles wieder raus.
> Dann bin ich auch schon auf das "Blüten-Meer" in 2-3 Jahren gespannt.



Hi Ron,

ja, ne duftende Frühlings-Aura (ein Teil wie  macrophylla, virginiana, obovata, sieboldii, grandiflora sind aber Sommerblüher). Wenn ab ende März die __ Magnolien blühen bringen einem die großen duftenden Blüten schnell wieder aus seinen winterlichen schweren Depressionen raus

zudem mag ich halt diese uralten Dinger (Magnolien sind die ältesten Blütenpflanzen, es gibt sie schon seit mehr als 90.000.000 Jahren)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Apr. 2016)

so, es geht los

die Knospen der ersten __ Magnolien sind am "platzen" (in Frankfurt fingen sie schon vor 2 Wochen an)

Magnolia stellata
Magnolia kobus v. stellata
Magnolia "Alexandrina"
Magnolia "__ Merrill"
Magnolia "Leonard Messel"
Magnolia "__ Genie"


----------



## samorai (2. Apr. 2016)

He Frank!
Bilder, Bilder ......wir sind nicht Blind !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Apr. 2016)

Hi Ron,

bis die ersten Blüten ganz auf sind wird noch 2-3 Tage dauern (bis Vollblüte sogar noch 1-2 Wochen)


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Frank
Gibt es eigentlich auch __ Magnolien , die ihre Hauptblüte im Sommer haben ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2016)

Hi Andre,

ja, gibt es zuhauf. Von den rund 270 Magnolienarten blühen sicher rund die Hälfte im Sommer

ich hab ja auch ein paar im Garten

M. sieboldii
M. macrophylla
M. obovata
M. virginiana
M. grandiflora

wenn man die erst ab Mai blühenden noch mit berücksichtigt kämen da auch noch die "__ Yellow Bird" und die "__ George Henry Kern" dazu (die letztere blüht noch bis in den September/Oktober nach). Ebenso die schon im Lexika stehenden Schirm-Magnolie und Gurken-Magnolie "Blue Opal"

MfG Frank


----------



## laolamia (3. Apr. 2016)

hi,

ja gibt es

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sommer-Magnolie

gruss marco
ps. meine sternmagnolie ist uebrigens wieder angewachsen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2016)

Hi Ron,

mehr gibt es noch nicht zu sehen

M. kobus v. stellata
M. x soulangeana "Alexandrina"
M x loebneri "Leonard Messel"
M. loebneri "__ Merrill"
M. stellata


----------



## samorai (3. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Frank!
Mein "__ Frühblüher" Golden Dream!
      
Die anderen stehen wie bei Dir in den "Startlöchern" !


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Apr. 2016)

HalloFrank !


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Ebenso die schon im Lexika stehenden Schirm-Magnolie und Gurken-Magnolie "Blue Opal"


Hab jetzt nur bei der Opal (V-Vl ) nachgesehen , aber bei Sommer mein Ick eher Juli- September


----------



## samorai (3. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Andre!
Bei den "normalos" könnte bei guter Pflege auch eine zweite Blüte im selben Jahr vorkommen!
Aber der Blüh-Zyklus dauert immer nur circa 1,5 Wochen, mehr ist leider nicht.
Zweite Blüte ist auch nicht ganz so stark.


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Apr. 2016)

Hi Ron
Ist schon klar , machen meine ja auch so !
 Nur wäre es schön für die Blühpause der "Normalo's" welche zu haben !


----------



## samorai (3. Apr. 2016)

Also Frank hat sie doch sehr gut aufgelistet, soll es denn ein __ Magnolien-Garten werden?
Es gibt doch für den Sommer sooo viele andere groß blütige Pflanzen.


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Apr. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> soll es denn ein __ Magnolien-Garten


Ein wunderschöner ,lang blühender Siichtschutz !


----------



## samorai (3. Apr. 2016)

__ Eibisch ist ne Sommer-Pflanze, blüht auch längere Zeit mit einer wunder schönen Blütenfülle!
Vorschlag zur Güte!


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Apr. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> __ Eibisch


Ick kann doch nicht den ganzen damit bepflanzen ! Hab schon 7 Stück " rumstehen " .
Nur kommen die mir zu spät als Siichtschutz !  Achso __ Hibiskus  !!
Hibiskus = Eibisch


----------



## samorai (3. Apr. 2016)

Na denn bin ich am ende mit mein Gärtnerlatein! Frank kennt sich da mehr aus,warte.


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Apr. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Na denn bin ich am ende mit mein Gärtnerlatein! Frank kennt sich da mehr aus,warte.


Gut !
Aber trotzdem Danke für deine Mühe 
Mal sehen wat unsere Knobikröte sagt  Weigelien hab ich auch schon mehrere  Vielleicht noch was , was wir garnicht uff'm Plan haben !


----------



## samorai (3. Apr. 2016)

Na ja vor meine Filter stehen als Sichtschutz Rhodos und Segge!
Was ist denn mit Hecke (Tuja)?
Ach ja, schau doch mal die letzte Sendung "Du und Dein Garten" vom MDR; da wurden __ Linden über kreuz gepflanzt, sah unten aber sehr kahl aus und ist wohl Ansichts-Sache!


----------



## troll20 (3. Apr. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Hecke (Tuja)?


Tuja darf glaube nicht im KGV


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Apr. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Na ja vor meine Filter stehen als Sichtschutz


Neee , Ron Ick will mein Teich "verstecken" ist nen KGV !  MeinTeich ist gleich an meiner Terrasse , also doppelter Nutzen  da bei uns keine höheren Hecken als Einfriedung erlaubt sind ! Es sind so sehr viele Kompromisse zu machen !


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Apr. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Tuja darf glaube nicht im KGV


Rene, du meinst Wacholder !


----------



## samorai (3. Apr. 2016)




----------



## troll20 (3. Apr. 2016)

Na wie war das doch gleich beim Gartenteichumbauer / Thomas im letzten Jahr, waren das nicht auch Tuja?


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Apr. 2016)

KGV's haben ihre eigenen Gesetze ! Und davon viele sehr alt ! 
Thomas könnte da auch ein Lied von Singen ! Welches keine Ahnung !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Apr. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Frank!
> Mein "__ Frühblüher" Golden Dream!
> Anhang anzeigen 160897 Anhang anzeigen 160898 Anhang anzeigen 160899
> Die anderen stehen wie bei Dir in den "Startlöchern" !
> Anhang anzeigen 160896



Hi Ron,

ob da die Sortenbezeichnung stimmte

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Apr. 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> HalloFrank !
> 
> Hab jetzt nur bei der Opal (V-Vl ) nachgesehen , aber bei Sommer mein Ick eher Juli- September



"winterharte" __ Magnolien die um die Zeit blühe gibt's wohl keine

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (4. Apr. 2016)

Ne Frank ich glaube es auch nicht, gekauft als rote und gelbe uns weiß kommt dabei raus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Apr. 2016)

mal ein aktueller "Zwischenbericht"

1. __ Kobushi-Magnolie
2. + 3. __ Stern-Magnolie
4. "Leonard Messel"
5. - 6. "Alexandrina
7. ne grüne Banane? Nein, beginnender Austrieb der Endknospe von meiner Magnolia macrophylla

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Apr. 2016)

Hi,

heute im Gewächshaus bei der Saatschalenkontrolle gesehen das die Magnolia grandiflora Samen aus Südfrankreich alle am keimen sind.

MfG Frank


----------



## laolamia (15. Apr. 2016)

hier hier ich...ich will eine 

achso du hattes ja garnicht gefragt 

aber bei mir würde sie drausse wohl nicht ueberleben


----------



## laolamia (15. Apr. 2016)

die sternmagnolie ist am abbluehen

 

susanne faengt grad an


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Apr. 2016)

Hi Marco,

ob die nach 5-6 Jahren Kübelkultur hier bei mir in Klimazone 7 ausgepflanzt dann überleben werden weiß ich auch net

bis zur Blütenbildung wirds ja auch seine 10-12 Jahre brauchen

MfG Frank

         

in 2-3 Tagen  kommt noch die "__ George Henry Kern" und "__ Genie" dazu
und bei "__ Yellow Bird", __ Gold Star" und "__ Heaven Scent" schwellen nun auch die vorhandenen Knospen

der Rest bringet erst mal nur Blätter


----------



## samorai (15. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Frank!
Foto 5 ist ja *absolut* ein Blütenwunder der ersten Klassewunder!
Jetzt blüht Magnolia x soulangiana, siehe Fotos:
    
Mein kleines "Zierkind" von NG ist leider noch nicht "erwacht", es soll pur-pur blühen und darauf bin ich so gespannt. Aber wenn Du schreibst das sie 10-12 Jahre zur Blütenbildung brauchen, ist sie wahrscheinlich noch zu jung.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Apr. 2016)

Hi Ron,

10-12 Jahre brauchen baumförmige __ Magnolien wie meine auflaufenden Magnolia grandiflora im allgemeinen von Aussaat bis zur Blüte . Über Stecklinge oder Veredlung vermehrte Magnolien-Sorten sind da sehr viel schneller


----------



## samorai (15. Apr. 2016)

Auh, dann hab ich das falsch verstanden!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Apr. 2016)

ach ja Ron,

"kleines" angeblich purpurfarbiges Zierkind von NG wird sehr wahrscheinlich ne "Susan" sein

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (15. Apr. 2016)

Gibt es da Fotos, oder nee, ......Überraschung!
Aha Susan, eine Französin also!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
endlich blüht auch meine Magnolie, steht jetzt 6 Jahre im Garten!
Schöne Fotos, Knobikröte!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Teichfreund77 (17. Apr. 2016)

Unsere Magnolie blüht auch schon.


----------



## laolamia (17. Apr. 2016)

schön gewachsen


----------



## Teichfreund77 (18. Apr. 2016)

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Sven


----------



## jule (19. Apr. 2016)

Hallo! Auch unsere Magnolie blüht...  nach Sturm, Regen und Hagel in den letzten Tage, sieht sie aber schon wieder nicht mehr so schön aus 

 

dagegen ist dieses Bild vom 04.04. - viel schöner


----------



## Teichfreund77 (19. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Jule, das ist auch eine sehr schöne Magnolie.
Unserer hat der Sturm und der viele Regen leider auch sehr zugesetzt.

Gruß
Sven


----------

